# Which posts are counted as "posts"?



## Arthur_Vandelay (Apr 9, 2004)

I was wondering how the post count, that appears (at the top right hand corner of a post) when people post in threads, is worked out . . . and if it is related to the number of times a person has actually posted on TTF?

For example, I am credited with a "Total post" count of 69 on my User Profile (a number that also appears currently under my name on my actual posts). But when I select "Find all posts by Arthur_Vandelay", 200 posts appear. 

I wasn't able to find a thread nor a FAQ that discussed this, so please forgive me (and point me in the right direction) if the matter has been raised previously.


----------



## Niniel (Apr 9, 2004)

I don't know exactly, but posts in de New Members section, Bag End, and Stuuf & Bother don't count as posts (maybe other sections as well, I'm not sure). So if you have posted a lot in those sections the number of posts in your profile is lower than the actual number of posts you made.


----------



## Aulë (Apr 9, 2004)

Bag End does count (I think).

The following do not:
-New Members
-Green Dragon
-Stuff & Bother
The Forsaken Inn may also fall under that category. As you post there a lot, Arthur, that would explain the difference in numbers.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Apr 9, 2004)

The _New Members _forum and the _Flotsam and Jetsam_ section have post counts turned off. I mentioned once that this should be part of the FAQ...I'll mention it again, as well as the signature limit.


----------



## Arthur_Vandelay (Apr 9, 2004)

OK . . . thanks for the feedback


----------



## Firawyn (Apr 11, 2004)

Funny...I was wondering the exact same thing...


----------



## HLGStrider (May 1, 2004)

All the Flotsam and Jetsam area? That would include the Prancing Pony! I knew that Green Dragon and Stuff and Bother were out and I suspected though never investigated Forsaken Inn. . .but the Prancing Pony? The Prancing Pony is full of good material. It's the old writer's guild, for gosh sakes. That should count.


----------

